# DS #5419: Gyakuten Kenji 2 (Japan)



## granville (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6841^^


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 2, 2011)

Wikipedia


----------



## Pablo3DS (Feb 2, 2011)

I want this in english NOW!


----------



## Pockle (Feb 2, 2011)

A day early release!


----------



## Disco (Feb 2, 2011)

Does it have english language?
When will be released USA/EU version?


----------



## Mario92 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm.... No western release date. Actually, no information of english version at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




At least we got version where to translate but official release is always much better


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

Works on DSTWO


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 2, 2011)

Can't wait until it gets released in English.  Also a translation of this game is pointless because it will take to long and it will take away all the funny puns.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Feb 2, 2011)

I was just replaying the first of this series this past couple weeks. (on and off cause of work)
I saw this in the scene release database. I was like sweet it's out.
The likelihood is high that this will get an english release since every other game has been released in this series.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Works on DSTWO


nice find

Never played any game of Ace Attorney.
Might play the first sometime.


----------



## spik3m1nod4 (Feb 2, 2011)

i'm guessing there's no language switch button?


----------



## phoenixclaws (Feb 2, 2011)

spik3m1nod4 said:
			
		

> i'm guessing there's no language switch button?



Only the very first ones had english/japanese languages.

Gyakuten Saiben 1-3.


----------



## pilladoll (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't works on R4 original with Wood 1.23


----------



## Dick_Gumshoe (Feb 2, 2011)

i dont want to play it


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Why is everyone speaking Borginian XD
I recall in the demo it was in Japanese but for some reason even edgey speaks it.

Two AP's found.

The borginian text screws up the data on evidence and profiles by describing them with nothing but XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

second when you try to save your game it freezes indefinately.


----------



## Jax (Feb 2, 2011)

Please oh please don't take half a year to localize this!!!


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 2, 2011)

works on DSTWO but i want an English version of this saldy


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 2, 2011)

I really liked the first. 

Hopefully it won`t take them too long to translate it...


----------



## Langin (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope it will get released in English soon. I hope this will get a proper release in the Dutch shops..


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Feb 2, 2011)

The release of this game took me by surprise! 
Then again, so did _Lunar Knights_ adh _Other M[/]..._


----------



## CamulaHikari (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice~!
I'll just wait till the English release ;3


----------



## Sycoraxic98 (Feb 2, 2011)

On AceKard 1.8.5 with AAP on, I just get a few lines of Japanese text-on the cracked rom and the clean rom :\


----------



## IAmSancho (Feb 2, 2011)

Sycoraxic98 said:
			
		

> On AceKard 1.8.5 with AAP on, I just get a few lines of Japanese text-on the cracked rom and the clean rom :\



did you try turning AP off? I've had roms not work for me with AP on, but if a Roms cracked  I don't think you need AP.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 2, 2011)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> I want this in english NOW!


This.  Can't wait!

Now that I think about it, the sales of this title will probably be the deciding factor for whether Phoenix Wright vs. Professor Layton comes to America.  _*BUY IT!*_


----------



## L-Lawliet (Feb 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I highly doubt that's the case. You have to remember that Layton is a massive franchise in both Europe and America, that is definitely a contributing factor to them releasin it here. Phoenix Wright has never done amazingly overseas from Japan but it has a loyal fanbase. Considering those two points, I highly doubt that they won't translate it.

Anyway, if the final level of this game is as long as the final level in the first one, this is going to take a while to translate.


----------



## tenentenen (Feb 2, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've never played AA, yet you have a ghost trick avatar? this is a contradiction!


----------



## machomuu (Feb 2, 2011)

L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capcom actually said they were going to decide if it was coming overseas based on sales.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 2, 2011)

hex edit


```
00004640: 1D 3E 72 F6 51 74 B7 BB 8A 5C F3 1B 5D AD 37 C9 ? 00 00 9F E5 1E FF 2F E1 CF B3 00 00 00 00 9F E5
00004650: 07 05 14 A3 F4 51 E1 3E 53 C0 3D 5F 66 18 01 F5 ? 1E FF 2F E1 77 B1 00 00 07 40 2D E9 1C 00 9F E5
00004660: 6F AF D2 A8 A8 44 FC B0 32 F5 E6 DC E4 B4 58 36 ? 1C 10 9F E5 00 20 91 E5 02 00 50 E1 14 00 9F 05
00004670: 7D D2 16 CF FB 75 3D 7B 93 54 6C 53 25 35 B4 64 ? 00 00 81 05 0C 00 80 02 3C 00 81 05 07 80 BD E8
00004680: 53 11 42 1C 23 EB 94 7F B9 65 59 7C ? F0 32 0F 02 D4 1B 0F 02 40 27 00 02
000049F8: 1E ? 16
000049FA: 2F E1 ? FF EA
```


----------



## Sycoraxic98 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, I turned off AP and got the same message. It translates to saying it can't read the card and to remove it :\


----------



## Maplemage (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh man I cant wait for this, how come they can make the Jap version first fast and the english like half a year Q_Q but I aint getting the Jap =P


----------



## Shiro09 (Feb 3, 2011)

I want in english


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 3, 2011)

Who cares how long it takes to come overseas. 
As long as you're not an impatient brat, it's worth the wait.
There's a pretty big chance that it most likely will. We all know that.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 3, 2011)

Be prolly out in the USA earliest November this year. 

Anyone knows how to make this work on akaio 1.8.5 without patching?


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dick_Gumshoe said:
			
		

> i dont want to play it



Then whats the point in posting here?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really hope this is coming to Europe or America. I have been a big Ace Attorney fan since the DS games came.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 3, 2011)

It'll come in English. For sure.

Also, returning characters are a bit of a waste of time this time round, I just hope the new characters make up for it.


----------



## doyama (Feb 3, 2011)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> It'll come in English. For sure.
> 
> Also, returning characters are a bit of a waste of time this time round, I just hope the new characters make up for it.



Yes because recurring characters are totally out of place in this series


----------



## doyama (Feb 3, 2011)

IAmSancho said:
			
		

> Sycoraxic98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried manually enabling and disabling AAP but it give an error in Japanese that it can't read the data on the cart. I've tried disabling other options individually to no avail on 1.8.5

Could we have a bad dump? What's the CRC on this? Also perhaps the save size is not good? Does anyone using a DS2 know what save size they are using as a reference?


----------



## thesmiter (Feb 4, 2011)

Tried at least 5 different versions of this on Wood 1.23. I can't even get past the loading screen. I'm getting the same error message as everybody else, except for this one time I actually did get it in Wingdings.


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 4, 2011)

Any chance someone/anyone can make a no mistakes cheat?
This game makes you restart over and over so much, i just want to keep guessing til i finally can go on.
Im on case 2 with 3 hits left and i have over 20 pieces of evidence to put across 5 statements..... please help...


----------



## saaye (Feb 5, 2011)

Patch: http://www.zshare.net/download/86136994fb637c10/ 
(Note: doesn't work for DSTT)

For those using AKAIO, use 1.8.1 with the patched game. Hold down A when selecting the game from the AKAIO menu. This trick doesn't work on 1.8.5 and there is no need to fiddle with AAP. Enjoy~


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 7, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take that back. No returning character comes back for nothing this time around.

And I do mean, _not a single one_.

This game is epic. Please don't spoil yourselves like I did. The storyline and plot twists are completely unpredictable. Seriously. Really worth it to wait now.

Final boss is more epic and unexpected than Dahlia, Kristoph, and Calisto Yew friggin combined.


----------



## doyama (Feb 7, 2011)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> Any chance someone/anyone can make a no mistakes cheat?
> This game makes you restart over and over so much, i just want to keep guessing til i finally can go on.
> Im on case 2 with 3 hits left and i have over 20 pieces of evidence to put across 5 statements..... please help...



If you can find a link to a hex edit that will do that I can probably whip something up.


----------



## doyama (Feb 7, 2011)

saaye said:
			
		

> Patch: http://www.zshare.net/download/86136994fb637c10/
> (Note: doesn't work for DSTT)
> 
> For those using AKAIO, use 1.8.1 with the patched game. Hold down A when selecting the game from the AKAIO menu. This trick doesn't work on 1.8.5 and there is no need to fiddle with AAP. Enjoy~



Are you sure? I only get 2 white screens when I use 1.8.1


----------



## eponie (Feb 8, 2011)

if ghost trick us version sales well, there probably will be a english version for this one too.
I heard this is a lot better than the first one. can't wait!!


----------



## signz (Feb 12, 2011)

For AKAIO Users: There is a new loader up, so you don't need a silly patch to play this game.
But why does the text look like egyptian symbols or something?


----------



## echo49 (Feb 12, 2011)

SignZ said:
			
		

> But why does the text look like egyptian symbols or something?


To get rid of the Borginian characters, use the hex edit replacement posted by basher11.
http://gbatemp.net/t277501-ds-5419-gyakute...t&p=3435120


----------



## signz (Feb 12, 2011)

echo49 said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I would care at least a bit about the Ace Attorney series, I might. Was just testing the new loader and was wondering about those symbols or as you might call it "Borginian".


----------



## doyama (Feb 16, 2011)

SignZ said:
			
		

> For AKAIO Users: There is a new loader up, so you don't need a silly patch to play this game.
> But why does the text look like egyptian symbols or something?



That's the AAP on the game. You need the latest loader for AKAIO and enable AAP bypass to resolve this, or you can use the Rudolph's Child's Play patch.

Just to carify there was an initial loader to address the game not loading on AKAIO. There was then a subsequent update to address the AAP issue. Just grab the newest one right now to make sure you have the correct loader.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 9, 2011)

accroding to wikipedia "Capcom's Christian Svensson recently confirmed that there are currently no plans to release Gyakuten Kenji 2 in regions outside of Japan.[9]" 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyakuten_Kenji_2

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/13406869 skip about to 29 minutes they say no to localiza


----------



## kirbymaster101 (May 1, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Can't wait until it gets released in English.  Also a translation of this game is pointless because it will take to long and it will take away all the funny puns.


yeah but if the game doesnt get localized at all thats the only option for english.


----------

